# Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, * Happy New Year



## letscook (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, * Happy New Year to all and your familys. If traveling, may you have a safe travel.  
May the 2013 be good to you all


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone 

It is Christmas Day here and I am one happy little chappy, so love Christmas 

I hope everyone has a lovely Christmas!


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 24, 2012)

Happy Holidays to everyone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas, to one and all.  I hope this holiday is just what you need.  Be safe and have fun.


----------



## chopper (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas!  God Bless you all!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## GLC (Dec 25, 2012)

*You Know*


----------



## mumu (Dec 25, 2012)

*Wishing*

MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY NEW YEAR every one! Thank YOU for all the help and advice.


----------



## Hoot (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## Hoot (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all of my D.C. family!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes indeed! Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas, everyone! Have a fun, delicious day!

Kitty is playing with her toys and they're not even opened yet!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 25, 2012)

We had a fabulous Christmas Day yesterday and I hope everyone has the same!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 25, 2012)

Wishing you all the most wonderful Christmas


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 25, 2012)

My Christmas wish for my DC family is peace, health, happiness and love. "Things we can all use". Merry Christmas, dear friends who celebrate this occasion, the same wishes for those who celebrate something else or nothing at all!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 25, 2012)

Best of 2013 to all of our wonderful DC family!  Merry Christmas, Happy New Year!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 25, 2012)

i'm just getting in under the wire here in nyc, but merry christmas everyone!!!!   

a special merry christmas to my big bro chief longwind who i hear has been out looking for me in the snow. (yeah, i know. it was only to peg me with snowballs when i wasn't looking, but that's ok).

i hope you and yours had a blessed and joyous holiday.


also, a belated happy hannukah, and an early happy new year for next week if i'm not back soon.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 26, 2012)

happy holidays to us all!  may everyone find some special meaning in this year's celebrations.  it feels especially fitting to be giving thanks again, for all that we have, for the people we love and those who love us. that we not take for granted for a single minute those things which are like gifts enriching our lives today, but not promised to us for any tomorrows. let us make the most and best of what we are given, be the best that we ourselves can be, and offer a hand....

how good to have found you finally, bt, and that you are well..


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 26, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i'm just getting in under the wire here in nyc, but merry christmas everyone!!!!
> 
> a special merry christmas to my big bro chief longwind who i hear has been out looking for me in the snow. (yeah, i know. it was only to peg me with snowballs when i wasn't looking, but that's ok).
> 
> ...



So glad you are well BT.  We were worried about you.


----------



## chopper (Dec 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all and Happy New Year!

Glad you are back too, BT.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 26, 2012)

So great to see you, BT! Merry Christmas!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 28, 2012)

Bucky, don't know if you will see this here, but so good to see your posts.  I have missed you dear friend.  Hope all is well with you and yours!


----------

